# Enlarged liver



## Cindy2227 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a 4 year old silky terrier that was ex rayed and diagnosed with a enlarged liver . She eats allot of dog poop and I was wondering if that would be the cause? She will be getting a ultrasound this week. Can anyone here give me advice on a good diet for her or any natural liver remedies? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

My dog had liver disease and my current dog has high liver enzymes. Vitamin E as well as milk thistle are both very important and a diet low in hard to digest proteins but high in easy to digest proteins (eggs, cottage cheese, soy milk, etc) is typically recommended. I would recommend you getting him/her into an internal medicine specialist ASAP.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

There are so many things that can cause an enlarged liver. Most definitely see an internist to locate the actual root problem.

As mentioned above, easily digestible protein, home prepared if you can, milk thistle and vitamin E. As well, I would give Sam-E, a good quality fish oil and a digestive enzyme/probiotic supplement.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> There are so many things that can cause an enlarged liver. Most definitely see an internist to locate the actual root problem.
> 
> As mentioned above, easily digestible protein, home prepared if you can, milk thistle and vitamin E. As well, I would give Sam-E, a good quality fish oil and a digestive enzyme/probiotic supplement.


Be careful with SAM-e if you are giving certain pain medications SAM-e should NOT be used as it can cause Serotonin Syndrome.


----------

